# Dubai: When will it be a Gamma city



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Dubai is obviously determined to become a world class city, but officialy it has "some evidence of world city formation". When will Dubai finally hit world class level?

If you don't know what I'm talking about, go to the bottom of this page


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

In 15 - 20 years time.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

It could have been but they are going about it the wrong way.


If they keep up what they are doing now it will be never. Dubai may have alot of skyscrapers and modern junk but it's just going to become a giant vegas.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

2010 or 2015


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

2020.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it will become Gamma in about 2015, am not sure about beta and will never be alpha (to the dissapointment of some here ). Their development isn't all about fancy islands and tall towers. Check projects like healthcare city, aid city, dubiotech, IMPZ, media city, etc.... They're all in my boom rundown thread if you want to see in the news and developments forum.


----------



## Jace Mouse (Aug 8, 2005)

2050


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

It will all end when oil ends!


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected]_Coast said:


> It will all end when oil ends!


Very False!


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Only skyscrapers doesn't make a city a alpha, betta or Gamma city. But of course Dubai is walking in a good way to become an gamma city.
The end of the oil will damage the city, but the "legacy" that oil is doing in Dubai will let the city to pass the future crisis.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually oil is now only 5% of Dubai's economy, and the percent is declining. When Dubai's oil will be gone in a decade, so will its dependence on oil.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Faz90 said:


> Actually oil is now only 5% of Dubai's economy, and the percent is declining. When Dubai's oil will be gone in a decade, so will its dependence on oil.


People always say that well what about the people who build the projects the rich middle eastern investors now how many do you think arent invovled with oil.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ Nobody's saying they didn't start all this because of oil but now it's basically, build quick, attract lots of tourists, loads of people to work there, etc...

Already they have 5.5 million tourists a year (2004 figure and will probably break 6 million this year).,


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

malec said:


> and will never be alpha (to the dissapointment of some here ).


Many people say Dubai might get to the level of Singapore. Do you think that is unreasonable? (Singapore is an Alpha city)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

within the next 5 to 10 years. To become a gamma city is not particullary difficult. Even cties like Prague or Johannesburg are considered gamma city.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

I voted the 2010-2015 option. It seems that Dubai is very much concentrated at the moment on creating its future. The standard they are using seems pretty damn high, so I imagine that this sort of attitude is going to pay off well. 

They are thinking big and aren't afraid to reposition or reinvent themselves. That's bold and that seems to be how so many top notch cities got to be where they are. Another 10-ish or so years and I'm sure they will have worked through this crazy growth stage and will be fleshing out nicely.

My gut says that you can't ignore and can't underestimate Dubai. They have the sort of swagger that so many cities could only hope to regain. Good for them.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

There are not only Alpha, Beta, Gamma cities but D, Di, Dii, too. ^^
That`s something new for me. 

What Dubai need to become a Gamma city are not more tourists or more skyscrapers for the real estate market but jobs, people and headquarters.

Buisness and trade is the next big phase in Dubais development. The growing tourism sector will not play such a big role in Dubais economy anymore. Not because they will have problems with there tourist but the other sectors will grow faster, than tourism. Dubais location in the world is just perfect for any kind of buisness.

I believe Dubai will become a Gamma city in the next 10 years.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
How many HQ does Dubai have right now?

I know Emirates and Jumeirah International. Both seem to grow pretty fast. Are there any other like from the oil industry or financial institutions?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

It's easy to become impatient about Dubai becoming a "world city" when there is such an amazing level of development going on there. But, it's important to remember that many other factors go into making a city a "world city" than having a lot of skyscrapers.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

goschio said:


> ^
> How many HQ does Dubai have right now?
> 
> I know Emirates and Jumeirah International. Both seem to grow pretty fast. Are there any other like from the oil industry or financial institutions?


You know more, than i do. 
Ask Dubai_Lover or Dubaiflo.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't know what the problem is here because a gamma city isn't all that great. Dubai's not just building skyscrapers. There's a lot more there than just tourism and real estate.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

once large numbers of educated locals start entering the workforce, backed by large amounts of investment capital and large amounts of money going into research, then Dubai can start marketing locally produced products and services. 

1) once all real estate projects are completed, following a decline in real estate prices (anticipating eventual oversupply), Dubai will become a very cheap place for companies to operate and people to operate. currently, high rent is negatively affecting the city's growth.

2) 0 Taxes... ditto

3) Improved transportation and infrastructure will increase the speed of daily transactions... once the dubai metro and new roads come online. traffic and congestion is currently also negatively affecting the city's growth.

4) Dubai business bay once complete will provide the perfect place for regional HQ to be set up. Dubai International Financial Centre will also establish Dubai as a major financiala centre.

5) The entire middle east is set to become a huge booming region. with dubai as one of its commercial capitals, Dubai stands to gain. Also as its stock market matures in the next 20 years, Dubai will again reassert its position as an economic center.

6) massive population increase 6-12% a year of mostly middle class from countries all over the world... including large numbers of chinese - will add to the cultural diversity and improve the cultural experience of the city.


altogether, I anticipate that by 2025-2030, Dubai will be at the level of singapore


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> People always say that well what about the people who build the projects the rich middle eastern investors now how many do you think arent invovled with oil.


few of them.
oil is state-owned so most private investors are not involved with. 

if the project is a government project/investment i.e. Dubai Metro, dubai international airport etc... then its all oil. otherwise its private non-oil investment


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

There was show about Dubai, It was called Dubai Dreamson BBC 2, in it they showed this lady who was white and she married a man from Dubai who was muslim, Them two got married 10 years ago and she said city has changed so much it's become like NY in 10 years. She also said though they have so many tall skyscrapers but Dubai still has many problems such as law inforcements and immigrants, there are no centres or rescue centres in Dubai after watching that show now I thing dubai needs atleast 50 - 60 years now. It was so dissapointing childrens were being sold as litle as four to become a ************, sheikhs were buying children from pakistan for as little as $5000.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Dubai is listed as second tier in World City formation which means they have to bypass the first tier and then move up to Gamma status...this should help:

D. EVIDENCE OF WORLD CITY FORMATION 

Di Relatively strong evidence :

3: Athens, Auckland, Dublin, Helsinki, Luxembourg, Lyon, Mumbai, New Delhi, Philadelphia, Rio de Janeiro, Tel Aviv, Vienna 

Dii Some evidence :

2: Abu Dhabi, Almaty, Birmingham, Bogota, Bratislava, Brisbane, Bucharest, Cairo, Cleveland, Cologne, Detroit, DUBAI, Ho Chi Minh City, Kiev, Lima, Lisbon, Manchester, Montevideo, Oslo, Rotterdam, Riyadh, Seattle, Stuttgart, The Hague, Vancouver 

Diii Minimal evidence : 

1: Adelaide, Antwerp, Arhus, Baltimore, Bangalore, Bologna, Brazilia, Calgary, Cape Town, Colombo, Columbus, Dresden, Edinburgh, Genoa, Glasgow, Gothenburg, Guangzhou, Hanoi, Kansas City, Leeds, Lille, Marseille, Richmond, St Petersburg, Tashkent, Tehran, Tijuana, Turin, Utrecht, Wellington.

by the way I wish some of you would read what the GAWC report is about & why they rank cities the way they do...criteria in becoming a Beta or Gamma city are a combination of the following (Alpha cities have all of them):

1: GLOBAL ACCOUNTANCY SERVICE CENTRES
2: GLOBAL ADVERTISING SERVICE CENTRES
3: GLOBAL BANKING SERVICE CENTRES
4: GLOBAL LEGAL SERVICE CENTRES

hope that helps!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

To be a world city it not only need to successful and in the top for year but it needs to hold that for at least a generation before it can be a true Gamma city.
Simiple as that to me to 20-30 years at least


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ROLFSTER said:


> ...watching that show now I thing dubai needs atleast 50 - 60 years now. It was so dissapointing childrens were being sold as litle as four to become a ************, sheikhs were buying children from pakistan for as little as $5000.



pure bullshit.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

ROLFSTER said:


> *she said city has changed so much it's become like NY in 10 years. She also said though they have so many tall skyscrapers but Dubai still has many problems such as law inforcements and immigrants *


she sounds like an absolute idiot. dubai is like NY? how? its completely different. immigrants are a problem? isnt she an immigrant?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

2010-2015


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

and that children camel riding thing has been prohibited about a year ago


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Dubai isn't a gamma world city yet?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Bobdreamz said:


> by the way I wish some of you would read what the GAWC report is about & why they rank cities the way they do...criteria in becoming a Beta or Gamma city are a combination of the following (Alpha cities have all of them):
> 
> 1: GLOBAL ACCOUNTANCY SERVICE CENTRES
> 2: GLOBAL ADVERTISING SERVICE CENTRES
> ...


Dubai International Financial Centre + Dubai Business Bay will enable Dubai to meet all the criteria except for its role as an Advertising Service Centre. Already, since the launch of the DIFC, Dubai has started becoming a major banking service centre. I do not know of any efforts made by Dubai to become a major advertising service centre tho


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

IMO, probably never or after 2030, but who could tell the future, somethings could change drastically!


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Bobdreamz
> by the way I wish some of you would read what the GAWC report is about & why they rank cities the way they do...criteria in becoming a Beta or Gamma city are a combination of the following (Alpha cities have all of them):
> 
> 1: GLOBAL ACCOUNTANCY SERVICE CENTRES
> ...



very good points. we shouldn't attach too much importance to such rankings as I have said on previous occasions. 

for me, london, new york and paris (maybe even tokyo) are the top cities in the world undoubtedly. 

but to judge other cities or rank those that follow these is a difficult exercise. no matter what criteria you use, you should know you're probably being biased to your own tastes and you should always state them clearly.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

2015-2020


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

2010-2015


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i think all this building has got to their heads and there setting themselves up gor a GIANT crash..so never


----------



## slerz (Aug 12, 2005)

2015-20


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Not within 100 years. The question should read: "When will Dubai's bubble burst?"


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

never


----------

